# 4WD badge for X-Trail



## 2.0.0.6.X.T.R.A.I.L (Sep 25, 2006)

:newbie: 

Just got a 2006 X-Trail SE Manual in June and I LOVE it.

I want to add a few mods to it, and one of them was throwing on a 4WD badge on the back.
I've searched high and low on Ebay but found only cheesy looking ones, or ones that say FULL TIME 4WD.

Anyone know where I can find a stock or aftermarket Nissan or Honda 4WD badge?

The one on the Pilot is pretty sweet. Plain and simple.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Welcome to Nissan Forums...

How about something like this:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I picked-up the Jeep 4x4 badge for the tailgate and I think it blends in very well with the rest of the badges the xtrail has. You can find it on eBay.



The nice thing about it, is that it is actually a real chrome badge and not a decal.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Badge*



aussietrail said:


> I picked-up the Jeep 4x4 badge for the tailgate and I think it blends in very well with the rest of the badges the xtrail has. You can find it on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about it, is that it is actually a real chrome badge and not a decal.


I had one of those also - from a Jeep Cherokee - got it direct from the Chrysler dealer - about $25.

Very nice badge - high quality - size and style are very similar to the X-TRAIL badge on the back of our machines.

AND, you can place it wherever you wish.......

Cheers


----------



## 2.0.0.6.X.T.R.A.I.L (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks guys.
I'm going to check out some of those 4x4 badges from other mfgr's.
The jeep one does look very similar to the x-trail badging.


----------

